# passenger seat won't rotate.



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

Can anyone help? Our Autocruise Starspirit has jammed facing forward. There is an orange handle on the rght which used to disengage the seat but not now. My wfe has MS so it is critical we sort this ASAP. Any ideas?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

no idea, but a bump anyway.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry can't help, but another bump.


----------



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi i used to have the same problem on the odd occassion. the orange handle operates a simple latch system and the screw which holds this handle in place came loose on my seat.this would not allow the catch to work properly.have a look at the catch and tighten up the screw which is accessed from underneath the orange handle.
hope u can understand the above.

regards
celerybacon


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

bigbazza said:


> Sorry can't help, but another bump.


Following your lead in case the topic disappears without the solution. Hope the above post is the key to the problem?


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

give it a kick


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

*passenger seat won't rotate*

Thanks to all who replied to my misleading question. The seat had been forced around the wrong way and needed lifting over the pin stopping it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad it's fixed for Mrs Gavel's sake.  

Bet she denies all knowledge of turning it the wrong way . . . Mrs Zeb always does!! 8O :roll: :roll: 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------

